# CLOSED Turnips 596 bells! (I PMed everyone who commented!)



## Andilie

CLOSED I HAVE PRIVATE MESSAGED EVERYONE

You can come on down and I feel bad asking for tips but I’m poor rn  also I’m sorry if I don’t answer right away because of online school but I will be letting ppl come to my island until the end of the day! THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE I'm sorry about any errors or anything! And sorry for taking long to respond


----------



## commanddissonance

can I join? I'll tip 10%


----------



## Cariad

I'd like to visit! I can bring some hybrids if you want any? Otherwise will tip bells


----------



## Andilie

Cariad said:


> I'd like to visit! I can bring some hybrids if you want any? Otherwise will tip bells


Bells are fine! I will PM my dodo code!


----------



## DariaKND

Can I come over? ♡


----------



## Andilie

commanddissonance said:


> can I join? I'll tip 10%


Yes! I will PM my dodo code

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



DariaKND said:


> Can I come over? ♡


I will PM my dodo code!


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles

I'm posting for a friend who doesn't have an account on here lmao--would she be able to come? (':
She's going to tip, too, ofc.


----------



## Jimin

Can I come over too?


----------



## averylee97

Could I come? I'll be happy to tip.


----------



## Tenocht

May I come over please


----------



## starlite

Could I come by twice by any chance? I'll tip both times!!


----------



## KirbyWithAKnife

I would love to come by! For a tip.


----------



## Andilie

KiwiFlavouredBubbles said:


> I'm posting for a friend who doesn't have an account on here lmao--would she be able to come? (':
> She's going to tip, too, ofc.


Yes of course! I will PM you the dodo code


----------



## xxxxnatalie

I'd like to come by


----------



## Loubelle

Could I come? o:


----------



## tanisha23

I would love to come over. Of course I'll tip as well.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

I'd love to come. Please add me to the queue =3


----------



## Hime-sama

Can I come?
I need two trips to sell all my turnips.
And I leave you a tip.


----------



## ljander

I'd love to come! I'll tip in bells.  Would it be possible for me to make 1 trip in approximately 40 minutes?


----------



## Andilie

Jimin said:


> Can I come over too?


I will PM you a dodo code!


----------



## macosta

Hi, I will like to visit to sell some turnips! Im happy to tip!


----------



## Santana

I would love to come, and would be more than happy to leave a tip. However I would need to make two rounds. Im okay with tipping each visit


----------



## QocusLand

Can I come over as well?  I can definitely tip! In bells or star fragments! especially!


----------



## Sodyn33

Can I come over? I'll tip


----------



## Vandall06

I'll tip you 400k to let me come!


----------



## Andilie

averylee97 said:


> Could I come? I'll be happy to tip.


I will PM a dodo code


----------



## morganel

Hi! I would love to come sell. I can tip, as well. Thank you!


----------



## Siley

I would love to come!!


----------



## cottoncandylover

edit sorry i just sold my turnips somewhere else so nvm <: ( thank u anyways!


----------



## Andilie

Tenocht said:


> May I come over please


I will PM you!


----------



## CosplayKing

Hi! Would I be able to come by for multiple trips? I can tip


----------



## DPBattle

May I come over as well? I need to do 3 trips, I'll tip 10% of each trip too.


----------



## Andilie

starlite said:


> Could I come by twice by any chance? I'll tip both times!!


I will PM you! Sorry for the wait

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



KirbyWithAKnife said:


> I would love to come by! For a tip.


Hi sorry for the wait! I will PM my dodo code!


----------



## Feather Orb

If you're still taking guests when you get down to this post I'd like to visit. Only one trip.
I'll tip, of course!


----------



## Andilie

xxxxnatalie said:


> I'd like to come by


I will PM you! Sorry for the wait!


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

Hi, can I come please for 2 trips? Will tip, take your time


----------



## Andilie

Loubelle said:


> Could I come? o:


I will PM you! Sorry for the wait!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



tanisha23 said:


> I would love to come over. Of course I'll tip as well.


I will PM you! Sorry for the wait


----------



## midtown

hi, i'd love to come sell and make 3 trips if possible? i'll definitely tip for your time!


----------



## Insarius

Hi Andilie!

I would love to sell on your island, and could my girlfriend also make a trip to your island?


----------



## Andilie

fallenchaoskitten said:


> I'd love to come. Please add me to the queue =3


Hi I will PM you!


----------



## krusters

edit: sold my turnips somewhere else but thanks for doing this for everyone!
def tipping !!


----------



## _Donut_

Andilie said:


> Hi I will PM you!



Still accepting people?


----------



## Oldtimer

If you can stick it and are still going when you get to this post, ild love to come! Thanks.

Lora from Paraíso


----------



## croissant

Hello Andilie! I'd love to come sell please! I will tip and only have 1 inventory.


----------



## missusbenzedrine

Hi! I would like to sell if you get the chance!


----------



## latenightcctv

Hi, is this still happening? Happy to tip!


----------



## undefinedmike

I would like to come in also, let me know if its okay!


----------



## rheezy

Are you still open? I'd like to come too please!


----------



## TempusFugit76

Would like to make 2-4 trips. Let me know how many is good with you! Happy to tip!


----------



## Andilie

Hime-sama said:


> Can I come?
> I need two trips to sell all my turnips.
> And I leave you a tip.


Yes! Sorry for the wait! I will PM you!


----------



## itzshaboi

Please let me know if you would be okay with me making 2-4 trips as well. I will definitely tip big in bells or can also make the one following as tip with my gold:
Gold candle
Gold dishes
Gold arowana model


----------



## Jules

Can I join? Thank you so much! I’d love to tip or give u an item / diy you need.

EDIT: I only need 1 trip!


----------



## Andilie

ljander said:


> I'd love to come! I'll tip in bells.  Would it be possible for me to make 1 trip in approximately 40 minutes?


I will PM you!


----------



## pochacco

hi! i would love to come on over ^^

edit: i will be tipping for every trip!


----------



## Cupcakebby

I have like 4 trips worth and I tip 10% of every trip. If one is all you’re doing, I can make that happen, too. I just need to pay off my bridge.


----------



## F0char

Hello! Can I also sell turnips? I would like 3 trips if that’s okay. Please let me know ^_^


----------



## namimii

can i also come, if you’re still open

i have a nmt for you!



I only need 1 trip! Just to let you know

Oh and i have extra diys, if you need any of the following: ^0^



- wooden simple bed

- bamboo wand

- small cardboard boxes

- log stool

edit; just in case you come to me, i just need to walk the puppy so ill be back in 15-30 mins xD time now is 5:06pm est xDDD
okay im back now xD


----------



## Andilie

macosta said:


> Hi, I will like to visit to sell some turnips! Im happy to tip!


Sorry for the wait! I will PM you!


----------



## Aeris

I'd love to stop by if you're still taking folks. =) Happy to tip.


----------



## crankyberry

Can I visit? Will be happy to tip


----------



## Andilie

Santana said:


> I would love to come, and would be more than happy to leave a tip. However I would need to make two rounds. Im okay with tipping each visit


I will PM you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



QocusLand said:


> Can I come over as well?  I can definitely tip! In bells or star fragments! especially!


I will PM you!


----------



## ac_smitty

Hi, if you're still accepting people I would love to come.  I can tip in IGB!


----------



## asheu

Hi! If you’re still letting people in I would love to be able to come! Will tip


----------



## AutomationAir

I'd like to come and will tip! I just have one trip.


----------



## acnl.nancy

i'll like to come 

edit-nevermind lol


----------



## minnue

I'd love to come whenever you have space c:


----------



## Andilie

Sodyn33 said:


> Can I come over? I'll tip


I will PM you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Vandall06 said:


> I'll tip you 400k to let me come!


I will PM you!


----------



## Reaper3201430

May I please come? I just PM you. Thanks!


----------



## frogjail

hi!!! i would love to stop by when there is room!!!


----------



## animal_hunter

Hi may I come over?


----------



## Sami

Still open? Would love to come!


----------



## Andilie

morganel said:


> Hi! I would love to come sell. I can tip, as well. Thank you!


I will PM you!


----------



## Thismumof.1.2.3

I've got gold please can I come?


----------



## daisyy

hi im interested in coming! happy to tip


----------



## Laximus

Hey if you’re still open I’d love to come over! c: 
Edit: nvm ty for your time c:


----------



## shendere

Could I come?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

If by some miracle you still have room then I'd like to come by! <3


----------



## aww

Can I come!


----------



## ProfessorMiku

May I come over with tip please, if there's room?


----------



## Fallstar

Would love to come if you're still open


----------



## Jz_Lazy

Could I possibly come too if your still available


----------



## BagChaser

I would like to be added to the queue if you have the time and space!


----------



## actuallyadrian

I'd love to come over if you're still around! No worries either way. Thanks


----------



## Momo15

Nevermind, selling turnips at someone else's island, thanks anyways, and good luck!


----------



## 1kiki09

Could I head over if this is still open?


----------



## January

[edit] you can skip me! Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## snowchone

I’d like to come! Hopefully 2NMT is okay!
edit: I’ve sold mine! Thanks anyways and good luck!


----------



## Afternoon tea

Hi! can I come please?! I can tip!


----------



## Andilie

Siley said:


> I would love to come!!


I will PM you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



CosplayKing said:


> Hi! Would I be able to come by for multiple trips? I can tip


I will PM you!


----------



## sorachu

Hello can I pass by?
nvm~ thank you tho~ c:


----------



## Andilie

DPBattle said:


> May I come over as well? I need to do 3 trips, I'll tip 10% of each trip too.


I will PM you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Feather Orb said:


> If you're still taking guests when you get down to this post I'd like to visit. Only one trip.
> I'll tip, of course!


I will PM you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> Hi, can I come please for 2 trips? Will tip, take your time


I will PM you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



midtown said:


> hi, i'd love to come sell and make 3 trips if possible? i'll definitely tip for your time!


I will PM you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Insarius said:


> Hi Andilie!
> 
> I would love to sell on your island, and could my girlfriend also make a trip to your island?


I will PM you


----------



## Plant

I'd like to drop by if you're still open.


----------



## Andilie

_Donut_ said:


> Still accepting people?


Yes I will PM you! There is just a long wait because there are so many people


----------



## namimii

@Andilie Take your time. ^^ thank you for also going in order. Must be hard. @.@
also you might want to update on which page of people you are on ^^


----------



## Andilie

namimii said:


> @Andilie Take your time. ^^ thank you for also going in order. Must be hard. @.@
> also you might want to update on which page of people you are on ^^


Thank you for your advice and support! I put my page number on so everyone can see!


----------



## Eggboy

Hello! I was wondering if your island is still open for me to sell? if not that's okay too!


----------



## Andilie

Oldtimer said:


> If you can stick it and are still going when you get to this post, ild love to come! Thanks.
> 
> Lora from Paraíso


I will PM you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



croissant said:


> Hello Andilie! I'd love to come sell please! I will tip and only have 1 inventory.


Hi there I will PM you!


----------



## namimii

Andilie said:


> Thank you for your advice and support! I put my page number on so everyone can see!


Oh ! I havent checked the first page xD 
opsie. ^^ sometimes some people update in the post and not the first post so i wasnt sure xD sorry about that!
anyways, thank you for this!


----------



## mkyoshi7

I’d like to be added to the queue please!


----------



## Odette

I know there's probably a long wait, but I'd love to come over if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Shadow Star

No worries, ended up going to someone else instead.
But still, good luck with all of this and hope you don't get too overwhelmed!


----------



## Queeniexo23

Andilie said:


> STILL OPEN BUT LONG WAIT QUE
> PAGE UPDATE: I am currently on page 3 (I know not very far) I am planning on getting to all of you though! Don't worry!
> 
> You can come on down and I feel bad asking for tips but I’m poor rn  also I’m sorry if I don’t answer right away because of online school but I will be letting ppl come to my island until the end of the day! THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE I'm sorry about any errors or anything! And sorry for taking long to respond


can i come pls? i’ll tip 10%


----------



## biksoka

Would love to stop by when you have a chance


----------



## pinkx2

I’m not sure if i’m too late lol but if you’re still going, I’d love to come!


----------



## chase_easun-gray@hotmail.

Can I come l'll tip


----------



## Andilie

missusbenzedrine said:


> Hi! I would like to sell if you get the chance!


I will PM you


----------



## a pomeranian

I'm interested!


----------



## Andilie

Stuffin said:


> Hi, is this still happening? Happy to tip!


I will PM you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



undefinedmike said:


> I would like to come in also, let me know if its okay!


I will PM you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



rheezy said:


> Are you still open? I'd like to come too please!


I will PM you


----------



## Andilie

TempusFugit76 said:


> Would like to make 2-4 trips. Let me know how many is good with you! Happy to tip!


I will PM you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



itzshaboi said:


> Please let me know if you would be okay with me making 2-4 trips as well. I will definitely tip big in bells or can also make the one following as tip with my gold:
> Gold candle
> Gold dishes
> Gold arowana model


I will PM you


----------



## soomi

Could I please come? Happy to tip!!


----------



## Andilie

Jules said:


> Can I join? Thank you so much! I’d love to tip or give u an item / diy you need.
> 
> EDIT: I only need 1 trip!


I will PM you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



pochacco said:


> hi! i would love to come on over ^^
> 
> edit: i will be tipping for every trip!


I will PM you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Cupcakebby said:


> I have like 4 trips worth and I tip 10% of every trip. If one is all you’re doing, I can make that happen, too. I just need to pay off my bridge.


I will PM you


----------



## gudetamae

Hello! I'd love to visit  Will be making about 4 trips but I'll tip everytime. Thank you!


----------



## Andilie

F0char said:


> Hello! Can I also sell turnips? I would like 3 trips if that’s okay. Please let me know ^_^


I will PM you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



namimii said:


> can i also come, if you’re still open
> 
> i have a nmt for you!
> 
> 
> 
> I only need 1 trip! Just to let you know
> 
> Oh and i have extra diys, if you need any of the following: ^0^
> 
> 
> 
> - wooden simple bed
> 
> - bamboo wand
> 
> - small cardboard boxes
> 
> - log stool
> 
> edit; just in case you come to me, i just need to walk the puppy so ill be back in 15-30 mins xD time now is 5:06pm est xDDD
> okay im back now xD


I will PM you


----------



## brangein

Me too pls~ thanks!


----------



## Bigs

Andilie said:


> STILL OPEN BUT LONG WAIT QUE
> PAGE UPDATE: I am currently on page 3 (I know not very far) I am planning on getting to all of you though! Don't worry!
> 
> You can come on down and I feel bad asking for tips but I’m poor rn  also I’m sorry if I don’t answer right away because of online school but I will be letting ppl come to my island until the end of the day! THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE I'm sorry about any errors or anything! And sorry for taking long to respond




	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

I think this is it....


----------



## Andilie

ac_smitty said:


> Hi, if you're still accepting people I would love to come.  I can tip in IGB!


I'll PM you


----------



## Bigs

Bigs said:


> Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020
> 
> I think this is it....


Did ya get me??

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

I'm not sure I'm doin this right...


----------



## Andilie

Bigs said:


> Did ya get me??
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020
> 
> I'm not sure I'm doin this right...


yes you are! I have you in the queue and will private message you when I can let you on my island


----------



## snowchone

Bigs said:


> Did ya get me??
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020
> 
> I'm not sure I'm doin this right...


She was going in order of comments through the pages ☺ I believe she’s at the top of page 4 now

edit: haha nvm she replied!


----------



## RhinoK

I'd love to come if possible?


----------



## Bigs

Andilie said:


> yes you are! I have you in the queue and will private message you when I can let you on my island


OK thanks...im such a noob...


----------



## Andilie

asheu said:


> Hi! If you’re still letting people in I would love to be able to come! Will tip


I'll PM you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



AutomationAir said:


> I'd like to come and will tip! I just have one trip.


I will PM you


----------



## returnofsaturn

Hi!! If you're still letting people visit, would I please be able to?  I only have one trip to make and will definitely tip.


----------



## Andilie

minnue said:


> I'd love to come whenever you have space c:


I will PM you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



frogjail said:


> hi!!! i would love to stop by when there is room!!!


I will PM you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



animal_hunter said:


> Hi may I come over?


I will PM you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



shendere said:


> Could I come?


I will PM you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



xSuperMario64x said:


> If by some miracle you still have room then I'd like to come by! <3


I will PM you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



aww said:


> Can I come!


I will PM you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Fallstar said:


> Would love to come if you're still open


I will PM you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Jz_Lazy said:


> Could I possibly come too if your still available


I will PM you


----------



## spicequeen17

If still open, I'd love to come and obviously tip


----------



## Andilie

actuallyadrian said:


> I'd love to come over if you're still around! No worries either way. Thanks


I will PM you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



1kiki09 said:


> Could I head over if this is still open?


I will PM you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Afternoon tea said:


> Hi! can I come please?! I can tip!


I will PM you


----------



## jzwang0

If you're still doing this, I would love to come and will definitely tip!!


----------



## Andilie

mkyoshi7 said:


> I’d like to be added to the queue please!


I will Pm you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Odette said:


> I know there's probably a long wait, but I'd love to come over if possible. Thanks!


I will PM you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Queeniexo23 said:


> can i come pls? i’ll tip 10%


I will PM you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



returnofsaturn said:


> Hi!! If you're still letting people visit, would I please be able to?  I only have one trip to make and will definitely tip.


I will PM you!


----------

